# Cyber Acoustics Microphone Doesn't Work



## Hard Drive C: (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay. So I just recently got a new mic. I was really happy because I had wanted one for about 5 months! So it got here and I was sooooo happy! THIS IS MY MIC! IT'S HERE! YESSS!

Wrong. I plugged it in and I could hear everything through it fine; music, sound, etc. 

But when I tried to speak into it? Nothing. Not even feedback.

I've searched the internet and other people appear to have the same problem. Can someone help me?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

first thing to do is double click on your volume control so that your mixer control opens up .. you will find the volume control icon in your systray and looks liker a little speaker ..

With your mixer control opened make sure that the microphone panel is showing ..
1st thing to check is that it is NOT muted ie the box is unchecked 
next tap your mic with a finger (with your Master volume high ..) to see whether you can hear the sound through your desktop speakers, adjust the mic volume while you do this, if you don't hear anything
If the mic volume is at max and you didn't get any feedback .. ie sound .. put the mic volume control to zero and click on advanced then check the box for 20db boost .. exit to the mixer and try again .. slowly raise the volume as you tap the mouth of the microphone


----------



## Hard Drive C: (Jun 23, 2007)

I lost you when you said the speaker icon, because it's not in my system tray.

Is there any other way to access it??


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Start / Settings/ Control Panel / Sounds & Audio Devices

whilst there .... check the box that says place volume icon on the taskbar (you will now get that speaker icon)

click on advanced .. 

the mixer control should now open ..
If your microphone is not display look for options on the menu bar .. select options and then place a check in the the box by "microphone" select enter to return to the playback mixer . and try what I said earlier


----------



## Hard Drive C: (Jun 23, 2007)

I went to options and then properties in Volume Control and there were three radio buttons that said Playback (which was ticked), Recording, and Other (which I couldn't select because it was greyed out). I ticked Recording and under Show the following volume controls: line in, rear mic, and microphone were checked. Then I clicked OK and the panels for line in, rear mic, and microphone appeared. There were boxes that could be ticked but they didn't say mute, they said select. (also rear mic and microphone had advanced buttons) 

Since mute and select aren't the same. . . what exactly do I do now? (thanks for helping )


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you are ok doing what you have done but you needed to do it in playback .. the recording would have come later when you want to record from the microphone .. the boxes are to select the recording source .. go back and check out the playback now and ensure that the microphone is aprt of teh playback layout


----------



## Hard Drive C: (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I was confused about. It's not.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if it's not in the playback list .. go to the menu bar and select options 
place a check in the the box by "microphone" select enter to return to the playback mixer .. more or less as you did with the recording setup .. but this is playback


----------

